

Ask HN: How do you feel about companies collecting online sales tax? - jrs235

While it decreases the amount of time and effort to determine what sales and use taxes I owe to the State when taxes are due, I don&#x27;t like companies collecting sales tax online. How do I know if they are truly remitting the sales tax they are collecting? Yes, they would face prosecution for falsely collecting sales tax and not remitting it but what if they aren&#x27;t located in the the U.S.? Tracking down and determining what online businesses are actually properly registered with my state to collect sales tax take more time and resources than if I just track my purchases that need use taxes paid.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
If you go to a local store how do you know whether they're sending in their
taxes or not?

~~~
jrs235
Fair question.

I know that locally if they don't remit the taxes then the state certainly has
nexus and jurisdiction to go after them. Not only would it be a civil issue
but also a criminal one.

